# Tater chips



## cansmoke (Jul 10, 2020)

Last week, some of the steak fries were a little thinner than others & were tasty with nice texture. Tonight, my wife deliberately thin sliced the potato. I cooked them indirect while burgers cooked and then put them on the grill. Only had to "sacrifice" two to the grill. THey were tasty and nice texture. Next week, methinks I will pan fry at the grill. Oh, BTW, the burger was quite tasty too! Used a  seasoning mix from a Myron Mixon book.


----------



## chopsaw (Jul 10, 2020)

Nice . Been doing them for awhile now . I slice , then soak to get the starch out . Change the water 3 or 4 times . Pan fried is best , but have been doing them in the air fryer as well .
I also use my sausage seasonings to sprinkle on and flavor the chips . They go fast , and are really good .

Edit to add , I spin them in the salad spinner to remove the moisture .


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 11, 2020)

Nice Job!!
Like.
I do something a little different, but it's my favorite Taters.
First I bake the Taters, and let them cool.
Then I slice them & fry them in Butter, until pretty well browned & crispy on the outside.

Your Burger looks Great too!!

Bear


----------

